# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  What companions for A. Australe ?

## stickfly

Hi everyone,
I'm about to transfer my fish into a new aquarium. 
The current aquarium is approx' 8 UK gallons ( 9.6 US ) but next week I plan to transfer to my new 23 gallon tank . ( 27.6 US ).
The new tank will be well filtered using an Eheim 2234 external filter & will be well planted.
The fish in the tank are : 10 Pygmy Cory's & 2 pairs of A. Australe.
I'm planning to add one more pair of Australe but can I add some other type of Killies & if so which type ? And how many ?
This is assuming I can get other types of Killie here in Kent !!
Finally, are there any good books on Killies readily available ? They seem to be quite rare. ( And expensive if you CAN find them  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  )
Many thanks.
Regards................. Gary.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------

